# Vape Republics- Blue Raspberry Snow Cone by Resistance



## Resistance (2/3/20)

Blue razzberry snow cone by Vape republic

Ok so there was a competition that nobody got the correct answer to and the makers of this juice

Still came up with a plan to have a good ending to a fun competition.







So, the Blue Raspberry Snow Cone.

I received the 3mg and the 25mg salts.

Upon opening the package, the fresh smell of fruity goodness got to me before I could reach in and get the bottles out.

The aroma of a sweet and ripe raspberry. I opened the bottle and the flavour and aroma filled the air leaving confused eyes wondering as to where the smell comes from. Saying nothing I filled my vape tank and started puffing away.

Happy eyes and soft smiles started looking my way, asking me what is that your vaping?

The flavour is exceptional, the sweet blue raspberry coupled with ice make for a wonderful vape.

The higher the wattage the more it pronounces the ice. I started off at 40W and worked my way to 65W. I also vaped it in a Geekvape Zues single, -dual and -X and Gemm-25 DL . Rda - Hadalay clone, Wismec Tobhino and in the Gemm-25.

I liked the flavour so much I also managed to get slight brain freeze while CHAIN vaping at 65W. the flavour remains in your mouth long after you vaped and leaves you wanting more.

There’re sweet notes of raspberry, blueberry, cotton candy, sherbet, but not the sour fizzy kind. Just a well-rounded blend of ingredients to make a great juice. (according to my taste experience)

The salts version of Blue Raspberry snow cone went in a Dvarw 16 clone, Gemm 25 and Voopoo Drag Nano. It hit the spot in the MTL tanks with awesome flavour and the salt taste not affecting the juice.

all the results with different gear were good and I conclude with If you’re a fruity vaper or like an iced vape, give this juice a go.

Would I buy it or recommend it? – Absolutely

@Vape Republic did an awesome job and thanx one again for this prize.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz (2/3/20)

Awesome review and I concur! For me tigers blood(the new one IN THE SNOWCONE RANGE) is just absolutely winning all races atm! I cant get enough of it, very very different approach to a fruity vape but man oh man! It is superb!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (2/3/20)

Jengz said:


> Awesome review and I concur! For me tigers blood(the new one IN THE SNOWCONE RANGE) is just absolutely winning all races atm! I cant get enough of it, very very different approach to a fruity vape but man oh man! It is superb!



Thanks bro!
That's on my to do list.


----------

